# $55



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

That's the price for Hart's War on VHS when the DVD is standard price. Why is this? Many new releases are $80 or higher on VHS while the DVD is in the standard price range. I know the video stores were the ones hit with these high VHS prices but why aren't they doing the same with DVDs? A VHS tape cost a lot of money for a month or so before dropping down to the standard VHS price.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Called "Priced for Rental" rather than "Priced for Sale" - the high price encourages people to go down to their local blockbuster and rent the movie, rather than just buying it. The market paradigm worked really well until DVDs became popular...I don't see how it could well these days, though.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

The one I saw today was $20. You might have seen a "Special Edition"... Who knows, $55 is ridiculous.

Her is a link to Amazon where its $20.24.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...6581547/sr=8-1/ref=sr_8_1/104-6026870-7298363


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I got my $55 price from Amazon as I was just messing around and don't want it in VHS or DVD. They must have lowered their price to $20 since I checked.

Also, nobody answered why DVDs arent "priced to rent"?


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

James:

You gave me the link to the DVD not VHS.

Here:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...6585154/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_1/102-0002879-0436943


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

The higher prices were used on all laser disks. That's probably the main reason that format never got past early adapters. Sometimes peoples' brains are positioned at the wrong end of their anatomy. A great example of this was Siskel's and Ebert's best movie of the 1980s "The Right Stuff". It didn't enjoy a large movie audience and was priced at $90 on VHS. I bought a copy at $32 on sale, but that was 9 years after it was released.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Normal laser disks were either $34.95 or $39.95 depending on the studio...still a far cry better than the $90 the vhs tapes were going for back then.

Rage - DVD was never meant for the rental market. It was a format targetted to the home market, hence the price point set for sales rather than rentals. That's why blockbuster has been going into overdrive the last year with their "Why buy when you can rent" campaign.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rage _
> *James:
> 
> You gave me the link to the DVD not VHS.
> ...


I was just playing with your mind.... :lol:


----------

